# I am a bit broke



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I am a bit broke at the moment and am struggling to pay for quality protein like fresh meat and clean carbs.

Does anyone have any moneysaving tips or cheap and clean protein sources?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

off the top of my head:

eggs

buy your chicken in bulk

whey + gounded oats = weightgainer/mealreplacement

vegetables are the cheapest carb source going

coley - great white fish, cheap as well


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tesco do a salmon in a pouch called 'chicken of the sea', its 200g of quality salmon and is only 99p! You get over 40g of protein in there.

Salmon is a great protein and is packed with omega 3's as a bonus and for 99p the only thing that should be stopping you is whether you like fish or not.

Unflavoured whey is always cheap, try My protein.co.uk

Aviform have there ACE protein bars on special offer right now.

SD


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

500g Brown Basmati Rice at Asda - 68p

600g Coley - £1.48

12 Free range eggs - £2.50

Tin of Tuna - 50p

Organic Tomato and Herb Sauce - ASDA - £1.20 (get a week of rice sauce mix out of this.)

There's a few ideas.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

eat your own arm, alot of protein there


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah Tuna is cheap


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

tesco are doing a bogof on 4 tins of john west tuna in brine...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Last time Asda done that I bought 20 packs


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Liam said:


> eat your own arm, alot of protein there


good idea liam, however, there are only two meals worth there!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Icelands frozen chicken breast 1.4kg for a Fiver.

as mentioned, Tuna, sainsbury was (last week) selling 4 tins of tuna for £1.77

Eggs are always cheap

Iceland also do frozen tuna steaks and plaice and haddock, normally about £4 or £5 a bag. I recon a back of frozen chicken and a bag of fish would do you, along with some eggs and milk.

Thats all protein,

You can get a big bag of frozen Brocli or/and caulli for 99p also frozen mixed veg for about same price.

Potatos, sweet potatos, and seasonal fruit from the markets cheap.

Rice is cheap most places.

How much you got to spend per week?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

over here my dad walked in with a full buttock of a cow for 20 bucks.. 8kgs of quality protein right there! that should last about a week

but this is in aus of course. you guys have the same sort of deal? buy x amount and get a massive discount?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

AussieMarc said:


> over here my dad walked in with a full buttock of a cow for 20 bucks.. 8kgs of quality protein right there! that should last about a week
> 
> but this is in aus of course. you guys have the same sort of deal? buy x amount and get a massive discount?


we do but most of our cows are mad!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

yeah live with 1 lol


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah been buying alot of tuna but I get sick of that quickly, oh well beggars cant be choosers.

I have had chicken and potatoes or chicken and rice for the last 4 days lol. Ran out of chicken now, onto the tuna.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ALake said:


> Yeah been buying alot of tuna but I get sick of that quickly, oh well beggars cant be choosers.


Mate ask the guys who compete about getting sick of food quickly!

There is a lesson there tho mate, I eat the same old same old food all week, Tuna/Rice/Chicken/Potatoes, then at weekends I eat what I like - as long as I get enough good protein and carbs.

I do this cause I'm not competing yet, but when I do I know i'll have 12+ weeks with no cheat weekends!

Training is about routine, and food is not about enjoyment, but fuel! Still there are things you can to to make it ok....

Tuna is boring but cheap....Wholemeal pasta is cheap....and tomatos are cheap. Cook up the tuna like spagbol, and mix it with the pasta. You can eat it hot or cold and it is quite tasty!

Look through the diet section, post up a request for cheap quick recipies and I'm sure ppl will put up some more! Its actualy a good idea for a thread.

Good luck mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

J, you got any idea as to when roughly you will compete dude?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

have you tried the skips behind the supermarkets


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Eggs and tuna are your best friends. Im strapped for cash too and surprised just how cheap quality food is. It's when i eat a BAD diet my wallet gets empty!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ah24 said:


> J, you got any idea as to when roughly you will compete dude?


I'm really not sure mate, I will defo do it by the time I hit 30 - 4 years away.... but I hope it will be sooner than that. I am going to see where I am in Jan/Feb and maybe aim for late '08 or early '09. I want to hit 16.5 stone before I do.

You might even hit the boards before me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> I do this cause I'm not competing yet, but when I do I know i'll have 12+ weeks with no cheat weekends!


LOL theres a man who has definately not dieted yet LMAO

Jamie I'd give you 2 weeks before you go mad and stuff 2 chickens down at Nandos on your cheat day.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> LOL theres a man who has definately not dieted yet LMAO
> 
> Jamie I'd give you 2 weeks before you go mad and stuff 2 chickens down at Nandos on your cheat day.


LOL I am quite worried about dieting....is it true that you have day dreams like Homer Simpson when you see flying pigs in the sky you grab them and eat them whole?!?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

i think i dream about food when Im not dieting mate! lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm really not sure mate, I will defo do it by the time I hit 30 - 4 years away.... but I hope it will be sooner than that. I am going to see where I am in Jan/Feb and maybe aim for late '08 or early '09. I want to hit 16.5 stone before I do.
> 
> You might even hit the boards before me


Sounds good mate, no point rushing it!

Yeah i hope to be on-stage *maybe* twice before im 21.

Not sure yet, still got a hell of a lot of size to put on, just not sure whether to stay natty until 21 and just do natty shows, or start gear at around 19-20 and wait and compete in an un-tested show at 21?

Id like to stay clean til im 21 ish but really want to compete - which natty comps will give me...but sorry to any Junior natties, i think most of the physiques look really cr4p when shredded as its hard to get a decent amount of muscle mass by that age natural - just my opinion by the way!


----------

